# New Machida signature



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahaha i love it.. Awesome work N1.. As usual.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think you should do a Gregard "Dreamcatcher" Mousasi sig in this style since it kinda gives off that dream vibe.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I like it N1! 

You could even go a little bit more into the comic genre :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Hahaha i love it.. Awesome work N1.. As usual.


thx man



Toxic said:


> I think you should do a Gregard "Dreamcatcher" Mousasi sig in this style since it kinda gives off that dream vibe.


maybe i will



BobbyCooper said:


> I like it N1!
> 
> You could even go a little bit more into the comic genre :thumbsup:


how do you mean ?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I mean just go right into the comic genre lol but I don't know if thats even possible.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice sig.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I mean just go right into the comic genre lol but I don't know if thats even possible.


unsharp mask usually gets them looking a bit comicy with the right settings


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

N1™ said:


> unsharp mask usually gets them looking a bit comicy with the right settings


yea I think that would look great!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

highly original. i like it. Well done Norway


----------

